

Email should be personal - Uniboxapp Public Beta - aggarwalachal
https://www.uniboxapp.com

======
alexgaribay
I wish the landing page gave a description and/or list of features of unibox
and what it is trying to solve in particular.

Aside from that, the UI looks very clean. I signed up nonetheless.

~~~
aggarwalachal
It is a new take on email. I just bumped into them and realised what they are
doing is way different than what others are doing.

In my opinion, I would prefer looking at at a more user centric email client
like they have.

Not too sure how things would work when there is a group of people talking.

Now that I wrote this, it looks so much like the Messages.app

